# CM9 RC1 - Released today [6-26-2012]



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Just in case you aren't following or in the know...

http://goo.im/cm/tor....0-RC1-toro.zip

Anyone flash it?

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Please try to keep this thread about the [/background]*CyanogenMod*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 9 rom and not a pissing contest about any other rom. No one cares if you think Liquid or AOKP is better. If you feel those devs have a superior product either tell them directly or donate to their cause. They don't need your help advertising and I'm sure they don't appreciate you flooding other threads with your nonsense. Stay on topic and discuss your experience, positive or negative, with [/background]*CYANOGENMOD*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. Posting about other roms only makes you look like a douchebag and annoys the people trying to have a positive discussion. I would not like this thread to be locked because people are too stupid to stay on topic. [/background]



CyanogenMod;27938970 said:


> CyanogenMod is a free, community built, aftermarket firmware distribution of Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich), which is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If they had all of the features of liquid or aokp, I would....


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

What's a cm9?

good day.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

CM spent too much time trying to get AOSP to a bunch of devices and forgot the goodies


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I look at it this way.. they spent too much time trying to bring stability to a bunch of devices and waited to add the goodies.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I run CM9 for the nightlies. I *need* to be able to flash at least one thing daily.. and I don't want to data wipe to do it. Hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I think I run CM9 for the nightlies. I *need* to be able to flash at least one thing daily.. and I don't want to data wipe to do it. Hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You're a crack addict!  I mean crackflasher.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> CM spent too much time trying to get AOSP to a bunch of devices and forgot the goodies


I think they tend to be more focused on stability than goodies. Which I personally think is better. While CyanogenMod9 does have a lot of additional features compared to stock android, Some people like simplistic,


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Cojoa13 said:


> I think they tend to be more focused on stability than goodies. Which I personally think is better. While CyanogenMod9 does have a lot of additional features compared to stock android, Some people like simplistic,


This! I would much rather have a simple and stable OS that is going to give me great battery life, than have an OS with a bunch of bugs, a bunch of goodies and horrible battery.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

hacku said:


> This! I would much rather have a simple and stable OS that is going to give me great battery life, than have an OS with a bunch of bugs, a bunch of goodies and horrible battery.


*coughaokpcough*


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

hacku said:


> This! I would much rather have a simple and stable OS that is going to give me great battery life, than have an OS with a bunch of bugs, a bunch of goodies and horrible battery.


The main reason why I switched from all AOKP based roms and AOKP itself to the CM nightlies. Plus the goodies CM does not have that AOKP has I never used in the first place, CM has everything I need. It's my personal choice though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM is to Debian as AOKP is to Ubuntu.

If you want stability, you go with Debian. If you want bleeding edge and random new features, you go with Ubuntu. Choices are everything. Trying to push CM into something it's not (bleeding edge) is silly and will never happen (as that has never been their desire even back to CM6 and CM7).

The reason it seems less feature rich compared to CM7 (and well it is, that's true), is because CM7 was based on CM6 (so it had a base to build on). While the CM team chose to rebase and start over with CM9. They have never been ones to rush what they do (reason they say don't ask for ETAs), have always focused on stability and elegant code that is very reusable (but reusablilty generally takes longer at the beginning, but pays off in the end).

To the average user though (or those new to Android), CM just looks like a grandma compared to AOKP, but there's much more to it than that.

Please don't turn this thread into a CM versus AOKP thread though. They don't compete with each other directly (not sure what there is to compete about anyways, each development team does it because they like to, not because they're trying to attract the biggest fan base) and they both get along and respect each other quite well. Users of either don't have to try to make it to be some silly rivalry.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

durandgir said:


> The main reason why I switched from all AOKP based roms and AOKP itself to the CM nightlies. Plus the goodies CM does not have that AOKP has I never used in the first place, CM has everything I need. It's my personal choice though.


I do however love AOKP's Weather in the status bar drop down option. But back to topic, installed the RC1 release, seems so far to be rock solid, feels snappier and smooth compared to the nightlies. I might just have found my daily driver.


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> CM is to Debian as AOKP is to Ubuntu.
> 
> If you want stability, you go with Debian. If you want bleeding edge and random new features, you go with Ubuntu. Choices are everything. Trying to push CM into something it's not (bleeding edge) is silly and will never happen (as that has never been their desire even back to CM6 and CM7.
> 
> ...


This is possibly one of the best comparisons I've seen yet, in fact it is the best.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought about it, but i'm aight wit slim-


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> *coughaokpcough*


Without aokp your ROM your running wouldn't be the way it is. Whoops. Oh ya and anyone who says aokp is unstable maybe right but not when it comes to the gnex. Jus sayin.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> *coughaokpcough*


You should get that cough looked at...


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> CM is to Debian as AOKP is to Ubuntu.


And with that sentence alone, 90% of the readers of this thread went and Googled Debian and Ubuntu...lol


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> And with that sentence alone, 90% of the readers of this thread went and Googled Debian and Ubuntu...lol


+1. I was almost going to say the same exact thing.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

hacku said:


> Without aokp your ROM your running wouldn't be the way it is. Whoops. Oh ya and anyone who says aokp is unstable maybe right but not when it comes to the gnex. Jus sayin.


Not only is this incorrect since a good portion of ROMs base are either CyanogenMod or AOSP, but it's also off topic, so everyone focus! =) With that said, added LeanKernel exp5 180 to it and it's extremely smooth, Almost certain this will give me the battery life I've been wanting from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Clearly you all missed the part of yarly's post where he asked the thread not to turn into cm vs aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, so CM released an RC.. how about that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

durandgir said:


> This made me chuckle, I hardly ever use any Linux software, but I always check them out when they come out with major revisions so I at least know of it, lol.
> 
> Not only is this incorrect since a good portion of ROMs base are either CyanogenMod or AOSP, but it's also off topic, so everyone focus! =) With that said, added LeanKernel exp5 180 to it and it's extremely smooth, Almost certain this will give me the battery life I've been wanting from my Galaxy Nexus


Sorry guys that was directed to whataspaz or whatever that name was. Saying liquid is mainly aokp with cleaned up code. I was not talking about CM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sorry guys that was directed to whataspaz or whatever that name was. Saying liquid is mainly aokp with cleaned up code. I was not talking about CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's completely fine! Sorry If I seemed like I was attacking I was just confused by your post. Back on topic has anyone tried the RC? I haven't gotten to flash it yet.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> Clearly you all missed the part of yarly's post where he asked the thread not to turn into cm vs aokp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thread looks mostly like good discussion to me, but sometimes these threads can lead to unneeded rivalries and misunderstood bashing when we're all on the same team 

I think generally everyone is having reasonable discussion on Android in general in here without looking it turn into some rivalry slug fest and I think that's great.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

durandgir said:


> It's completely fine! Sorry If I seemed like I was attacking I was just confused by your post. Back on topic has anyone tried the RC? I haven't gotten to flash it yet.


 Were all good lol. I have not. Once paranoid makes one I will use it. Love that rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sorry guys that was directed to whataspaz or whatever that name was. Saying liquid is mainly aokp with cleaned up code. I was not talking about CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No worries mate! =) Makes better sense now though







I'm fixing to head to work, I'll let everyone know what kind of battery life (even though it hasn't really had time to settle) and kind of performance in actuality. On a side note, digging their new wallpapers.


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> No worries mate! =) Makes better sense now though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can not wait to hear some updates on it!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont get this battery life thing. Every rom I tried made no difference for me... I came to terms awhile ago that this phone just has terrible battery life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> This made me chuckle, I hardly ever use any Linux software, but I always check them out when they come out with major revisions so I at least know of it, lol.
> 
> Not only is this incorrect since a good portion of ROMs base are either CyanogenMod or AOSP, but it's also off topic, so everyone focus! =) With that said, added LeanKernel exp5 180 to it and it's extremely smooth, Almost certain this will give me the battery life I've been wanting from my Galaxy Nexus


He's not incorrect as liquid rom (the ROM she runs) is based off of AOKP like it or not.

Now for the real reason I replied. CM being compared to AOKP or anything else is crazy. CM has never been about adding fluff that they don't think is useful. Not sure what version of CM most of you have ever run but some of you obviously don't know much about CM. They build for stability and add in useful features. I am so tired of reading how "CM is dead" and "CM sucks now" because people expect them to reinvent ICS. Get over it and if you don't like it stick with your ROM of choice but stop hating on it because it isn't something you want it to be.

/end rant


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sorry guys that was directed to whataspaz or whatever that name was. Saying liquid is mainly aokp with cleaned up code. I was not talking about CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That made me laugh. From the features it has I would say is cm9 based even their settings look similar. Try again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Complain about AOKP all you want but without AOKP would Liquid have the same features as it has now? Highly unlikely.
> 
> ^ This!
> 
> He's not incorrect as liquid rom (the ROM she runs) is based off of AOKP like it or not.


Ha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

If y'all wanna have a pissing contest about cm9 vs aokp vs liquid vs whatever do it in their thread, in a PM, or start your own topic. Thanks in advance for your prompt compliance.

So out of those that have downloaded & flashed this - is it much different than last night's nightly? I'm finally near a computer long enough to download it and try it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> If y'all wanna have a pissing contest about cm9 vs aokp vs liquid vs whatever do it in their thread, in a PM, or start your own topic. Thanks in advance for your prompt compliance.
> 
> So out of those that have downloaded & flashed this - is it much different than last night's nightly? I'm finally near a computer long enough to download it and try it.


I downloaded it but haven't flashed it yet. I last tried CM9 about a month ago and it sounds like it has made some nice changes. Doubtful there will be many changes over last nights though.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> If y'all wanna have a pissing contest about cm9 vs aokp vs liquid vs whatever do it in their thread, in a PM, or start your own topic. Thanks in advance for your prompt compliance.
> 
> So out of those that have downloaded & flashed this - is it much different than last night's nightly? I'm finally near a computer long enough to download it and try it.


Feels/looks/is the same as the last nightly.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Complain about AOKP all you want but without AOKP would Liquid have the same features as it has now? Highly unlikely.
> 
> ^ This!
> 
> ...


CM needs to impliment a new way to have the status bar at the bottom. Like tablet mode but without making everything tablet. I know paranoid android does this but its to annoying to set up. Just like on CM7 I could have my status bar at the bottom. And thanks for the help on the liquid discussion abovd









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

nativi said:


> That made me laugh. From the features it has I would say is cm9 based even their settings look similar. Try again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What are you talking about. I wasn't talking about CM. I said liquid is basically aokp. Ask anyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> CM needs to impliment a new way to have the status bar at the bottom. Like tablet mode but without making everything tablet. I know paranoid android does this but its to annoying to set up. Just like on CM7 I could have my status bar at the bottom. And thanks for the help on the liquid discussion abovd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I flashed Fitsnugly's kang earlier today & the option to do what you're describing is there.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I flashed Fitsnugly's kang earlier today & the option to do what you're describing is there.


Really? Ill have to take a look. Thanks bro. Like I love the look of having it down at the bottom but hate how the launcher changes and every things so small! Ive tried Paranoid android numerous times now but its to much to set up making every app the right dpi and ugh frustrating lol.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> What are you talking about. I wasn't talking about CM. I said liquid is basically aokp. Ask anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Except the fact that its faster, smoother, same features if not more, and is more then 1/2 the size of aokp... Near 200mb with gapps opposed to 93mb.... But im done talking about liquid here... Sorry to the OP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I flashed Fitsnugly's kang earlier today & the option to do what you're describing is there.


Does it make it look like its in tablet mode or does it just move the statusbar ontop of the navbar where the softkeys are?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys who cares what rom is better. Everyone picks a rom that they think is best for them. CM9 might be what people are looking for. I know it was perfect for me before I switched over to liquid. The reason why I choose liquid is well I am on the team lol and it has the best of cm9 and aokp. Also yarly I really enjoyed your comparison between cm9 and aokp.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Does it make it look like its in tablet mode or does it just move the statusbar ontop of the navbar where the softkeys are?


It drops it on top of the nav bar. Doesn't put it in tablet mode.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I once removed the office app, the larger of the two launchers, the huge boot animation (replaced with CM's) + sounds, all the extra wallpapers and such from AOKP and it was exactly the same size (the zip you flash size) as Liquid 1.4 (90.4mb). Nothing exactly scientific or anything going on with that, but make of it what you will if you're comparing the download file size. Again, that's just a cursory view of it and nothing deeper like looking at code, but if one is really just looking at the zip file size, you can easily get it down to be nearly the same.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> It drops it on top of the nav bar. Doesn't put it in tablet mode.


Ehh. See i want the navbar that you would get in tablet mode but everything else stay the same but i still may try it. Thanks


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

My cousin flashed it, does that count?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

throwbot said:


> My cousin flashed it, does that count?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You know a guy that knows a guy that is friends with a guy that has a cousin that flashed it? How was said experience?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright i didnt mean to turn this into a liquid vs aokp vs cm sorry guys. I was just stating something and nothing more. We all love eachother (no ****) and we all love android. ANyone back on topic. When i was using Paranoid android which is CM9 in a hybrid tablet mode it was butter smooth for sure.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Also yarly I really enjoyed your comparison between cm9 and aokp.


Thanks, haha. I like both ROMs, but for different reasons. Just like Ubuntu and Debian once again. Also totally agree on ROM flavor variety is good for the community even if we all have some differences it seems at times. No one likes just plain vanilla for long







. I don't have an exact comparison to Liquid in Linux, but I would *maybe* say Linux Mint would be the best metaphor. Mint has based itself on Ubuntu or on Debian, depending on the version. Lots of people love Mint and lots love Ubuntu. However, I would never stand in the way of telling one or the other what they should use.

Debian releases are slow, but I do love their naming system for them (after toy story characters). Can't beat a Linux distro that names their unstable/experimental version (Sid) after the violently unstable kid next door in the first movie that abused his poor toys.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Complain about AOKP all you want but without AOKP would Liquid have the same features as it has now? Highly unlikely.
> 
> ^ This!
> 
> ...


I took "your rom" as in directed towards CM9 as and most other roms in which its based. Both I and Smcdo have already clarified as to what we both meant, you just seemed to skip over a lot of information lol.

Anybody been having issues with music playing through headphones, occasional static and/or skipping. Happened to me with the night lies, haven't had a chance to test it yet with the RC.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Out of curiosity, I once removed the office app, the larger of the two launchers, the huge boot animation (replaced with CM's) + sounds, all the extra wallpapers and such from AOKP and it was exactly the same size (the zip you flash size) as Liquid 1.4 (90.4mb). Nothing exactly scientific or anything going on with that, but make of it what you will if you're comparing the download file size. Again, that's just a cursory view of it and nothing deeper like looking at code, but if one is really just looking at the zip file size, you can easily get it down to be nearly the same.


Not to further stray this off topic, but if you REALLY want a minimal rom (this one's for CM9 specifically).. http://pastebin.com/69qE55Jc


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I installed RC1 earlier today. It's a nice Rom, but I got used to the tweaks in AOKP and Liquid(my current Rom of choice).

I also had to install Lean kernel exp5 because it wasn't smooth enough for me with stock kernel; Lean kernel did the trick









Three hours later and I'm back on Liquid 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I decided to try rc1 out. In the past cm has always been my rom of choice and I have to admit that I am pretty impressed with this rom. I got used to aokp but I enjoy the simplicity of this rom. It just works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

been running CM9 on both the gnex and tablet the past 4 days. RC1 gave me over 3 hours of screen on time today. That's an hour more than usual. I'm sticking with cm from now on. Seems like a much more solid Rom than the others. Plus the cm team does their job and doesn't start needless shit with other devs. I'm staying here.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cckeeler said:


> I decided to try rc1 out. In the past cm has always been my rom of choice and I have to admit that I am pretty impressed with this rom. I got used to aokp but I enjoy the simplicity of this rom. It just works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Main thing I missed from AOKP is the flashlight toggle with the power button. I know it's kind of silly, but I used that quite a bit. If someone doesn't try porting it eventually to CM9, I would almost want to do it, but it would be behind a list of many other things I will some day do on Android when I have the time


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

hacku said:


> And with that sentence alone, 90% of the readers of this thread went and Googled Debian and Ubuntu...lol


Hey now we don't Google around here, we ask first and Google later. Isn't that the trend? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Hey now we don't Google around here, we ask first and Google later. Isn't that the trend?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I see what you did there. You asked the question instead of using the search function to find your answer.............clever, clever


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Pick a rom, any rom, what are you getting? AOKP or CM9. Case rested.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> been running CM9 on both the gnex and tablet the past 4 days. RC1 gave me over 3 hours of screen on time today. That's an hour more than usual. I'm sticking with cm from now on. Seems like a much more solid Rom than the others. Plus the cm team does their job and doesn't start needless shit with other devs. I'm staying here.


Yup flashing now!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yup flashing now!


 you told me that like 2 hours ago lol


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> been running CM9 on both the gnex and tablet the past 4 days. RC1 gave me over 3 hours of screen on time today. That's an hour more than usual. I'm sticking with cm from now on. Seems like a much more solid Rom than the others. Plus the cm team does their job and doesn't start needless shit with other devs. I'm staying here.


I wanna comment on this last sentence so bad. But, I will stay respectful to the thread. Glad this is acknowledged though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking forward to trying this out. CM has never disappointed.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> you told me that like 2 hours ago lol


yeah but then I got to watching Master Chef and other shows and got distracted lol. Really flashed it now.

I'll say this, they have made a VERY good build here. This ROM is smooth and has all the extras that I personally need. Seems like I'm back to being a CM guy again!


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> been running CM9 on both the gnex and tablet the past 4 days. RC1 gave me over 3 hours of screen on time today. That's an hour more than usual. I'm sticking with cm from now on. Seems like a much more solid Rom than the others. Plus the cm team does their job and doesn't start needless shit with other devs. I'm staying here.


OVER three hours?????? That defies the laws of physics with this phone. I think I may have to try this thing out....


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, this thread is quickly turning into a sarcastic pissing match. I sense some hostility here over CM9. Any who, I will give her a shot. I do agree with it being a great ROM, but at the same time I feel they are taking too long to release it for our phone because they are taking on a too massive of a work load.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Wow, this thread is quickly turning into a sarcastic pissing match. I sense some hostility here over CM9. Any who, I will give her a shot. I do agree with it being a great ROM, but at the same time I feel they are taking too long to release it for our phone because they are taking on a too massive of a work load.


It's been out for a while just in nightly form. Now it's a release candidate.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM9 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's been out for a while just in nightly form. Now it's a release candidate.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM9 via the RootzWiki app.


Official releases have been out since February. Unofficial since December.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

So hows it running for everyone? I haven't had time to flash it yet. I have been running nightlies, but I want to do a full wipe before flashing this RC.


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it's not worth they hype that it's getting at all ... Liquid is by far a superior Rom.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

thephoenixwave said:


> I think it's not worth they hype that it's getting at all ... Liquid is by far a superior Rom.


You say that after running Cyanogenmod RC1 for only 15 minutes, lol... Anyways, Solid release from them (cyanogenmod), I must say. Buttery smooth, snappy. Considering I was on Facebook messenger, twitter, various forums and playing with the settings here and there. I ended up with about 3 hours of screen on time, eight hour shift, decided to charge it at about 14%


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> So hows it running for everyone? I haven't had time to flash it yet. I have been running nightlies, but I want to do a full wipe before flashing this RC.


It's the same as the nightlies as far as stability/use goes. I fresh wiped as well but I doubt it was necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> It's the same as the nightlies as far as stability/use goes. I fresh wiped as well but I doubt it was necessary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have just dirty flashed since the first CM nightly, but started having a few bugs with apps crashing, and things slowing down, so I figured its time for a full wipe.

One bug that I hope to see fixed is my notification drop down will get stuck in landscape mode some times. Only a reboot fixes it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> been running CM9 on both the gnex and tablet the past 4 days. RC1 gave me over 3 hours of screen on time today. That's an hour more than usual. I'm sticking with cm from now on. Seems like a much more solid Rom than the others. Plus the cm team does their job and doesn't start needless shit with other devs. I'm staying here.


Screenshots or it didn't happen!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I have just dirty flashed since the first CM nightly, but started having a few bugs with apps crashing, and things slowing down, so I figured its time for a full wipe.
> 
> One bug that I hope to see fixed is my notification drop down will get stuck in landscape mode some times. Only a reboot fixes it.


Yeah a fresh wipe is probably a good call, lol. I do it every 5-10 nightlies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Yeah a fresh wipe is probably a good call, lol. I do it every 5-10 nightlies.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Shoot, I wipe everytime i flash a rom, Regardless if it's just another nightly or not, lol


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly there should be nothing but praise and/or bug feedback on any rom discussion. These guys give us the end result of hundreds of hours work for FREE. That said having diversity of roms is what makes Android kick ass. People really need to start appreciating this and stop the petty arguments and rom bashing to appreciate the choices. I'm thankful to see every rom posted as its one more that I have to flash.


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

Cojoa13 said:


> You say that after running Cyanogenmod RC1 for only 15 minutes, lol... Anyways, Solid release from them (cyanogenmod), I must say. Buttery smooth, snappy. Considering I was on Facebook messenger, twitter, various forums and playing with the settings here and there. I ended up with about 3 hours of screen on time, eight hour shift, decided to charge it at about 14%


When you can clearly see a difference within 15 minutes from one ROM to the other, as far as settings, and customization to me that's all I need to determine what I want to run on MY phone. I'm simply stating that for something that was receiving so much hype for so long, and for a team of developers that are well known like Cyanogen ... they just took forever to deliver something that isn't new to the table after many (AOKP, Gummy, and Liquid) have already done so for a while now ... it's just a let down to me.

It's all objective ... to each their own.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Honestly there should be nothing but praise and/or bug feedback on any rom discussion. These guys give us the end result of hundreds of hours work for FREE. That said having diversity of roms is what makes Android kick ass. People really need to start appreciating this and stop the petty arguments and rom bashing to appreciate the choices. I'm thankful to see every rom posted as its one more that I have to flash.


I agree with this statement. All this stuff about this devs rom is better than thia devs rom is childish. It honestly lt reminds me of hey apple is better than android arguments. If we argue amongst ourselves then we do android an injustice.

Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Extremely stable, only 1 data drop so far which is huge for my phone, battery is average in my case, its fast but I can notice the speed difference between this and liquid. No bugs. Everything works as intended.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Please try to keep this thread about the *CyanogenMod* 9 rom and not a pissing contest about any other rom. No one cares if you think Liquid or AOKP is better. If you feel those devs have a superior product either tell them directly or donate to their cause. They don't need your help advertising and I'm sure they don't appreciate you flooding other threads with your nonsense. Stay on topic and discuss your experience, positive or negative, with *CYANOGENMOD*. Posting about other roms only makes you look like a douchebag and annoys the people trying to have a positive discussion. I would not like this thread to be locked because people are too stupid to stay on topic.

That being said - I flashed the RC last night and today will be my first day of real usage. I turned off all the animations, added SuperSU and the Awesome Beats mod. So far so good. It is pretty snappy & responds well over all. I think my favorite thing about CM is the ringtones/alarms they added.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

thephoenixwave said:


> When you can clearly see a difference within 15 minutes from one ROM to the other, as far as settings, and customization to me that's all I need to determine what I want to run on MY phone. I'm simply stating that for something that was receiving so much hype for so long, and for a team of developers that are well known like Cyanogen ... they just took forever to deliver something that isn't new to the table after many (AOKP, Gummy, and Liquid) have already done so for a while now ... it's just a let down to me.
> 
> It's all objective ... to each their own.


Well yeah, when you're judging it straight down to features AOKP and others that they base it off of are going to have it hands down, Just like every phone is different, some people like simplicity and rock solid release while others may like features out the ass and mediocre performance. Not saying by no means that other Devs have mediocre performance throughout, just that they might regardless of ROM on one's phone. Know what I'm saying, I deliriously tired as I just got off work. So I don't even know if I'm making sense right now.

Aside from that, from my experience with RC1 so far is, it damn well could be an official stable release in my opinion. Think I'll stick with the RC1 till the next RC or stable release, skip the nightlies for unless they push a huge fix or something equivalent. What's everybody's opinion of CM9 thus far?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Cojoa13 said:


> Well yeah, when you're judging it straight down to features AOKP and others that they base it off of are going to have it hands down, Just like every phone is different, some people like simplicity and rock solid release while others may like features out the ass and mediocre performance. Not saying by no means that other Devs have mediocre performance throughout, just that they might regardless of ROM on one's phone. Know what I'm saying, I deliriously tired as I just got off work. So I don't even know if I'm making sense right now.
> 
> Aside from that, from my experience with RC1 so far is, it damn well could be an official stable release in my opinion. Think I'll stick with the RC1 till the next RC or stable release, skip the nightlies for unless they push a huge fix or something equivalent. What's everybody's opinion of CM9 thus far?


I have to agree with everything you are saying. Although other ROMs may have more features, they aren't as rock solid as CM. I like a clean, fast approach to a ROM and CM easily gives me that. Plus they have support for a ton of different devices so I can run it on all of my Android devices which is nice.

AOKP has a lot of features but to me a lot of them are useless or don't make a lot of sense...to me. That doesn't mean that AOKP should completely scrap their ROM I just won't use it.

Basically, everyone likes what they like, if you want features go AOKP/Liquid/Gummy, if you want a simplistic look and a smooth ROM go CM. Simple as that.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Screenshots or it didn't happen!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah that's really all this thread is missing. Battery stat screenshots!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah that's really all this thread is missing. Battery stat screenshots!


Please Noooo!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BTW, I love how CM9 has added the LED notifications to settings. I was able to remove LightFlow after finding it. One less needed app is always a good thing. All I used LightFlow for was making each app have a different color anyway.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> BTW, I love how CM9 has added the LED notifications to settings. I was able to remove LightFlow after finding it. One less needed app is always a good thing. All I used LightFlow for was making each app have a different color anyway.


^^^ wow, learn something new everyday...

I also found the option for volume button wake, YES! Score!

I flashed this last night and set it up like I want, running today with stock kernel to test batt life, smoothness, etc....

I do have a question though for some of you guys, why do y'all automatically flash a new kernel w/o testing the stock/supplied kernel first??


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I do have a question though for some of you guys, why do y'all automatically flash a new kernel w/o testing the stock/supplied kernel first??


Personally, stock kernels are.. unsatisfactory. History has told me I'm not too worried about any specific kernel that comes with any rom, I'd rather get the one I *know* I like on there.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree, u leave the supplied kernel for some time. If you don't think the provided kernel has been tweaked and optimized to run with a particular rom you're insane.
The devs wouldn't supply you with what they think would be an inferior product.

To the others thinking cm is late to the table , you're also oblivious . Aokp has taken everything that's old and done else where and putting it in one place ( a la cm7). Ctrl + c and ctrl + v and make sure its not broke.
Cm9 ( and paradigm) have taken the time to integrate each mod/change and artfully place it within, The standard aosp supplied sources. This keeps the rom looking highly polished, professional and simple . I think its awesome that they've used the swipe menus within the mod menus, this is a standard that all from makers should pay homage to, gone are the days of touch and popup menus.

I'm loosing track and ranting.

Try if you want, move along if not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I fail to see why comparing other roms to cm9 should not be acceptable here. The op wanted to know what we thought of cm9... what the hell are we supposed to compare cm9 to, if we can't compare to other roms? To say that cm9 is lacking in features, compared to xyz rom, is truth & a comparison. To say that cm9 is very smooth compared to xyz roms is truth & a comparison. This is not a flame war between roms, it's a comparison between roms. For those that would like to know what others think of cm9.

I did try cm9 last night. It did run very smooth, but it is missing features that I have become accustomed to. Therefore, cm9 is not the rom for me. It's ok everyone... I won't hurt the devs feelings for not using their rom & it shouldn't hurt yours either.

Every rom is different from each other in their own way. We all like different roms, for different reasons. R.E.S.P.E.C.T. baby!

To each their own!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sk8 said:


> To the others thinking cm is late to the table , you're also oblivious . Aokp has taken everything that's old and done else where and putting it in one place ( a la cm7). Ctrl + c and ctrl + v and make sure its not broke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow dude! You are severely misinformed there. Aokp has probably contributed the most code/features than any other devs, with the exception of cm's team. I'm talking code/features written from scratch. I'm pretty sure cm9 even runs code from aokp, i wanna say the lockscreen weather, but I'm not positive on that.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I fail to see why comparing other roms to cm9 should not be acceptable here. The op wanted to know what we thought of cm9... what the hell are we supposed to compare cm9 to, if we can't compare to other roms? To say that cm9 is lacking in features, compared to xyz rom, is truth & a comparison. To say that cm9 is very smooth compared to xyz roms is truth & a comparison. This is not a flame war between roms, it's a comparison between roms. For those that would like to know what others think of cm9.
> 
> I did try cm9 last night. It did run very smooth, but it is missing features that I have become accustomed to. Therefore, cm9 is not the rom for me. It's ok everyone... I won't hurt the devs feelings for not using their rom & it shouldn't hurt yours either.
> 
> ...


Exactly - I couldn't agree more.









To *ME*, that's what we always do (Android Community) is compare one ROM to another. CM9 to me fails in comparison to Liquid. Is it stable? Yes. Is it quicker than stock? Yes. Is it faster/smoother than some other ROM(s)? No. Better on battery life than stock or some other ROM(s)? Stock - Yes. Other ROM(s) - Maybe. Point being as far as *I'm* concerned it doesn't bring anything _new_ to the forefront to warrant *ME* to switch over from what *I'm* used to with Liquid.

And that's just *ME* giving *MY* opinion on CM9 RC1 ... not throwing a wrench in the discussion.

Or would you rather me just say - "meh, it's ok ... " without saying anything else to help explain that comment?


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if they fixed google voice voicemails playing in the dialer?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Wow dude! You are severely misinformed there. Aokp has probably contributed the most code/features than any other devs, with the exception of cm's team. I'm talking code/features written from scratch. I'm pretty sure cm9 even runs code from aokp, i wanna say the lockscreen weather, but I'm not positive on that.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Yea, I am pretty sure all of AOKP's features will built from the ground up by Roman or other AOKP members.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Does anyone know if they fixed google voice voicemails playing in the dialer?


 seems to crash every time I click play on the vm...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yea, I am pretty sure all of AOKP's features will built from the ground up by Roman or other AOKP members.


I'm not saying all of it was built by them. They kang as well. But a lot was. (Not sure if you're serious or sarcastic)

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, will still be on nightlies but it seems that the release of an RC should come with more stability even for the nightlies.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> seems to crash every time I click play on the vm...


this has happened to me on other ROM's as well...not sure why it's happening though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thephoenixwave said:


> Thanks for posting this, will still be on nightlies but it seems that the release of an RC should come with more stability even for the nightlies.


Yeah and hopefully some extra nice to have features soon but hopefully not too much.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah that's really all this thread is missing. Battery stat screenshots!


Sarcasm? Just saying people that tweet or post things saying OMG I got 3 hours screen time on and my phones still not dead! Are lying if they don't have something to prove it. Even then they probably decides to be a douche and PS it lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm not saying all of it was built by them. They kang as well. But a lot was. (Not sure if you're serious or sarcastic)
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Yea I misspoke when I posted that. Meant to say as you said, that most of it was built from source but of course some of it was kanged/copied over. Still too early.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow some people in this thread seem to be confused and lost. If you have no desire for CM9 why are you here? Every thread turns into an argument and enough is enough. Not a CM9 fan? Move along!


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

So how is this post helpful, or valid, in any way?



thephoenixwave said:


> I think it's not worth they hype that it's getting at all ... Liquid is by far a superior Rom.


You're not discussing what you liked or didn't like about CM but touting how much you like Liquid. CM gets the hype they get because without them there is no liquid, no aokp, no eclipse, no gummy, etc because they were the front runners that opened the doors to ideas and concepts that got us to where we are today. If you want to run a different rom on your phone by all means exercise your right to do so. If you want to contribute to the community take an example from your favorite dev and contribute something worth while.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't believe this thread hasn't been locked yet. Not that I want it to be, but jesus.

This thread was to discuss the release of an RC for CM9. It's just become another "CM9 vs the world" thread.

Everyone has to have the last word.. just let it be.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow some people in this thread seem to be confused and lost. If you have no desire for CM9 why are you here? Every thread turns into an argument and enough is enough. Not a CM9 fan? Move along!


So you only want positive feedback on a Rom? What good is that? The unsubstantiated arguing, I can understand. The people sticking up for which ever rom as being the best & that's final, is what's wrong here. I don't see anything wrong with just comparing roms though. I may even hear of a feature that I didn't know about, that makes me want to go back to cm9.

I may not prefer cm9 now, but that doesn't mean that I'm not going to keep checking in on it. I, for one, hope cm9 pulls through with more features in future releases. Again, the op wanted to know what we thought. If he wanted to know what only people that are going stick with cm9, thought, he should have specified that.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> So you only want positive feedback on a Rom? What good is that? The unsubstantiated arguing, I can understand. The people sticking up for which ever rom as being the best & that's final, is what's wrong here. I don't see anything wrong with just comparing roms though. I may even hear of a feature that I didn't know about, that makes me want to go back to cm9.
> 
> I may not prefer cm9 now, but that doesn't mean that I'm not going to keep checking in on it. I, for one, hope cm9 pulls through with more features in future releases. Again, the op wanted to know what we thought. If he wanted to know what only people that are going stick with cm9, thought, he should have specified that.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Comparing roms to each other is healthy and inevitable. What I didn't want was chach bags coming in here saying "[My favorite rom] is better". That is cool to feel that way but at least substantiate why you feel that way. Being a crack flasher I've flashed almost every single rom there is to flash (except redemption.. Lou looks weird/shady to me so I don't flash it) and can find something positive to say about all of them even though I may not use it as a daily driver and can explain why I did or didn't like a rom or why when flashing a new rom I didn't bother making a nandroid. The discussions that digressed to aokp vs liquid or whatever rom users wanted to compare is obnoxious and annoying.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

A lot of hating going on, so I just wanted to say.... I love you guys!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Lou looks weird/shady to me so I don't flash it


I lol'd.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Wow dude! You are severely misinformed there. Aokp has probably contributed the most code/features than any other devs, with the exception of cm's team. I'm talking code/features written from scratch. I'm pretty sure cm9 even runs code from aokp, i wanna say the lockscreen weather, but I'm not positive on that.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


I love me some toggle widgets. Keeps my screen clean.

Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

@miketoasty, Brskshr
I was not fully explaining, I understand that they are offering up alot of code and building from the ground up. It was more geared that alot of the features are not neccessarily NEW features, old features implemented into a new code base, which i understand means rebuilding code and implementing. I was not trying to take away from what the guys in TeamKang are doing. The same holds true for alot of the CM features. I prefer the way cm9 and team bamf have incorporated their mods into the rom, using alot of the new transistions and animations that have come with ICS. I'm hoping that the cm team will add some more of the customization features that are found in aokp. 
To each there own, I enjoy features of both, eventually there will be a fancy polished version of cm9 with most if not all the customizable features of aokp (what will it be called?)


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

was a big GummyNex fan for awhile then been rocking AOKP for the past few months and loving it. Was a huge fan of CM back in the droid 1 days and really interested in flashing this. Going through all the pages of nightly changelogs and shit and also this thread and have a small question.

A lot of people are complaining about "lack of fluff or features".. but can anyone who has used AOKP and this CM release give me an idea which features aren't in it? Don't need a huge list, but anything you can tell is missing or not included right off the bat is fine.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

dansan said:


> was a big GummyNex fan for awhile then been rocking AOKP for the past few months and loving it. Was a huge fan of CM back in the droid 1 days and really interested in flashing this. Going through all the pages of nightly changelogs and shit and also this thread and have a small question.
> 
> A lot of people are complaining about "lack of fluff or features".. but can anyone who has used AOKP and this CM release give me an idea which features aren't in it? Don't need a huge list, but anything you can tell is missing or not included right off the bat is fine.


What features are you looking for? Honestly it would be easier to tell you yes/no to a feature than to list off random features you may or may not care about.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dansan said:


> was a big GummyNex fan for awhile then been rocking AOKP for the past few months and loving it. Was a huge fan of CM back in the droid 1 days and really interested in flashing this. Going through all the pages of nightly changelogs and shit and also this thread and have a small question.
> 
> A lot of people are complaining about "lack of fluff or features".. but can anyone who has used AOKP and this CM release give me an idea which features aren't in it? Don't need a huge list, but anything you can tell is missing or not included right off the bat is fine.


No nav bar widgets, custom icons, or change of color/transparency. Center clock mod. Change power menu options. Power saver option. Just a couple that I can think of.

I still choose CM9 though, just saying.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> No nav bar widgets, custom icons, or change of color/transparency. Center clock mod. Change power menu options. Power saver option. Just a couple that I can think of.
> 
> I still choose CM9 though, just saying.


perfect. thank you very much. Lack of Nav bar widgets alone is a deal breaker for me. Maybe I'll wait til they're included.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

dansan said:


> was a big GummyNex fan for awhile then been rocking AOKP for the past few months and loving it. Was a huge fan of CM back in the droid 1 days and really interested in flashing this. Going through all the pages of nightly changelogs and shit and also this thread and have a small question.
> 
> A lot of people are complaining about "lack of fluff or features".. but can anyone who has used AOKP and this CM release give me an idea which features aren't in it? Don't need a huge list, but anything you can tell is missing or not included right off the bat is fine.


torch, widgets, nav bar custom, weather, etc...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> A lot of hating going on, so I just wanted to say.... I love you guys!


Always good to show some love brother!









Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So you only want positive feedback on a Rom? What good is that? The unsubstantiated arguing, I can understand. The people sticking up for which ever rom as being the best & that's final, is what's wrong here. I don't see anything wrong with just comparing roms though. I may even hear of a feature that I didn't know about, that makes me want to go back to cm9.
> 
> I may not prefer cm9 now, but that doesn't mean that I'm not going to keep checking in on it. I, for one, hope cm9 pulls through with more features in future releases. Again, the op wanted to know what we thought. If he wanted to know what only people that are going stick with cm9, thought, he should have specified that.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


You don't get what I'm saying. This thread is titled what? CM9 RC1 - Released tpday [6-26-2012] NOT what ROM is better CM9/AOKP/Liquid/etc? We don't need debates or people who for the majority probably haven't run CM9 in a while or ever saying CM9 is this or that. This thread isn't suppose to be about what your thoughts on liquid are or any other ROM. It's titled as CM9 RC1. I wouldn't expect people to go into the liquid ROM thread and post stuff like "AOKP is sooo much better" or "CM9 rocks liquid sucks" so don't do it here.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

I pretty much just use paranoid android and v1.5 is based of of cm9 rc1. So I get the best of cm9 as well as hybrid mode(phone UI for the most part, plus a few tablet optimized apps- Gmail, email, YouTube, settings, RSS readers). The only features I want that are missing are navbar color and icon changing & statusbar moved to the bottom.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Switched to CM9 from AOKP, only thing I'm missing is the Nav Bar customization, mainly the long press tasks. Other than that I'm looking forward to running it for a little while to see how it compares.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can someone zip and link the sound files


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Can someone zip and link the sound files


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lvmoaeu9hkg0y39/EvZnvS1SHo/audio.zip


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

To get this thread back on track, I'm currently running RC1 on my 7" Galaxy Tab and my GNex. It's quick, efficient, stable, and reliable. I don't miss a thing from anywhere else. What it boils down to for me is that I need my devices to just work, CM9 does that perfectly. I can live without flair and novelties.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> To get this thread back on track, I'm currently running RC1 on my 7" Galaxy Tab and my GNex. It's quick, efficient, stable, and reliable. I don't miss a thing from anywhere else. What it boils down to for me is that I need my devices to just work, CM9 does that perfectly. I can live without flair and novelties.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


I am in the same exact boat, other than I am running CM9 Experimental build on my GTab 2 7, and the latest Nightly on my VZW Galaxy Nexus. Everything is running great, really nothing to complain about. The "Lack" of features isn't as big a deal as everyone makes it out to be, but hey, it is what it is!
Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The only thing bugging me right now is the soft key glow speed. It's soooo slow after coming from a ROM where I could change it to off (still had glow effect just was FAST). Anyone know of a mod to reduce the glow speed?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The only thing bugging me right now is the soft key glow speed. It's soooo slow after coming from a ROM where I could change it to off (still had glow effect just was FAST). Anyone know of a mod to reduce the glow speed?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16728-how-to-random-mods-for-the-do-it-yourself-er/

Saw this recently.. made a mental note.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...it-yourself-er/
> 
> Saw this recently.. made a mental note.


Forgot about that thread lol. Thanks.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Forgot about that thread lol. Thanks.


Problem is you would have to make the mod everytime you flashed a nightly.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Problem is you would have to make the mod everytime you flashed a nightly.


Couldn't you just pull the KeyButtonView.smali file out of the old systemui and put it in the new one without going through the song & dance each time?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Couldn't you just pull the KeyButtonView.smali file out of the old systemui and put it in the new one without going through the song & dance each time?


Still requires decompiling doesn't it? So that only saves you the time of deleting the old numbers and entering 0's.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

You shouldn't need to decompile at all - after the first time. Just open the systemui.apk, remove the bad .smali, insert your "good" .smali. I do the same thing with ROMs that say t-cdma instead of Verizon Wireless. I'm not a dev or a themer but I don't see any logical reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> You shouldn't need to decompile at all - after the first time. Just open the systemui.apk, remove the bad .smali, insert your "good" .smali. I do the same thing with ROMs that say t-cdma instead of Verizon Wireless. I'm not a dev or a themer but I don't see any logical reason it wouldn't work.


smali doesn't show until the apk is decompiled


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> smali doesn't show until the apk is decompiled


See. Not a dev.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sarcasm? Just saying people that tweet or post things saying OMG I got 3 hours screen time on and my phones still not dead! Are lying if they don't have something to prove it. Even then they probably decides to be a douche and PS it lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


[sarcasm]your right. Was just just trying to get an e-boner. Because it makes me feel so cool to fake battery stats. [/sarcasm]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Sarcasm? Just saying people that tweet or post things saying OMG I got 3 hours screen time on and my phones still not dead! Are lying if they don't have something to prove it. Even then they probably decides to be a douche and PS it lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nate isn't the type that's going to just make that up. He was a site admin and is a nice guy, not some random troll. I've ran CM9 for quite a while (last month or so) and that kind of battery life isn't uncommon. Like everything though, it all has to do with your configuration.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nate isn't the type that's going to just make that up. He was a site admin and is a nice guy, not some random troll. I've ran CM9 for quite a while (last month or so) and that kind of battery life isn't uncommon. Like everything though, it all has to do with your configuration.


thanks yarly. Wasn't even trying to brag about it. Just stating that battery life was better than I had seen before.

Still loving cm too. On newest nightly and still getting better than normal battery life.


----------



## jromash (Mar 20, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues recieving MMS messages?

I get a download button, but it doesn't download the image


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> thanks yarly. Wasn't even trying to brag about it. Just stating that battery life was better than I had seen before.
> 
> Still loving cm too. On newest nightly and still getting better than normal battery life.


Anything new/exciting on todays version?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Anything new/exciting on todays version?


Most likely anything you see merged here in the past 16-24 hours









Most of it is for other devices though or isn't part of the generic build tree.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Forgot about that thread lol. Thanks.


OR just use skankwitch: http://fitsnugly.euroskank.com/skankwich/?id=maguro


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice site to get nightly merge info
http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#toro/cm9/next


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Nice site to get nightly merge info
> http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#toro/cm9/next


I use this one http://cm9log.appspot.com/?device=toro Pretty similar 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Screenshots or it didn't happen!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I was hoping to recreate it for you today but I failed miserably. Damn wife and her 45 min phone call!


----------



## daman215 (Feb 12, 2012)

Point blank cm9& aokp is the shit no matter wich way you go


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You don't get what I'm saying. This thread is titled what? CM9 RC1 - Released tpday [6-26-2012] NOT what ROM is better CM9/AOKP/Liquid/etc? We don't need debates or people who for the majority probably haven't run CM9 in a while or ever saying CM9 is this or that. This thread isn't suppose to be about what your thoughts on liquid are or any other ROM. It's titled as CM9 RC1. I wouldn't expect people to go into the liquid ROM thread and post stuff like "AOKP is sooo much better" or "CM9 rocks liquid sucks" so don't do it here.


finally someone who has some common sense, i dont come to these threads to read about aokp features or liquid features, i come here to read and discuss about CM9, whats the features of CM9 are and what bugs are in the CM9 rom

i personally dont give a s**t about aokp compared to cm9, i dont care what others like, i just want to know whats the good and bad about CM9 and ONLY CM9

with that said, does anyone know if the LTE mode only on CM9RC1 does voip for calls or do you have to use the 3g radio to make outbound calls? and the gsm mode work if i used a tmobile sim in my verizon galaxy nexus, i doubt it does but its always nice to make sure, i dont have a tmobile sim so i cant test


----------

